# Disassembly of kitchen cabinet doors in order to make them smaller



## Thelma1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I purchased a new refrigerator/freezer and height of the kitchen cabinet over the fridge needs to be reduced so the fridge can slide under. I re-sized this cabinet a few years ago by cutting off the required amount from the bottom of the cabinet, but now I am going to have to disassemble the cabinet and doors, re-size them, and re-install. The cabinet can be disassembled without too much problem, but I am stuck on the disassembly of the doors because I am afraid glue was used in their construction.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's comes down how much you must re-size them down if it's less than 2" it's best to make a new door frame and just use the panel, the panel should be floating so it should come out clean (no glue the norm) ..

==========



Thelma1 said:


> I purchased a new refrigerator/freezer and height of the kitchen cabinet over the fridge needs to be reduced so the fridge can slide under. I re-sized this cabinet a few years ago by cutting off the required amount from the bottom of the cabinet, but now I am going to have to disassemble the cabinet and doors, re-size them, and re-install. The cabinet can be disassembled without too much problem, but I am stuck on the disassembly of the doors because I am afraid glue was used in their construction.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums community Thelma.


----------



## michael gransberry (Jan 14, 2011)

*bathroom vanity door has hole*

renters kicked the vanity door and holed the panel need to remove one style
to replace panel .Any suggestions?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thelma1 said:


> I purchased a new refrigerator/freezer and height of the kitchen cabinet over the fridge needs to be reduced so the fridge can slide under. I re-sized this cabinet a few years ago by cutting off the required amount from the bottom of the cabinet, but now I am going to have to disassemble the cabinet and doors, re-size them, and re-install. The cabinet can be disassembled without too much problem, but I am stuck on the disassembly of the doors because I am afraid glue was used in their construction.


G'day Thelma

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

michael gransberry said:


> renters kicked the vanity door and holed the panel need to remove one style
> to replace panel .Any suggestions?



G'day Michael

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Michael welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------

